# Strange question to ask!!



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,
  I feel a little silly asking this question as I don't know if any of you have Primary Ovarian failure or a similar condition-because I have never had the experience of a proper period and my uterus is on the small side- I wondered if I would have the same symtoms or feelings about implantation and stuff as a normal woman? I am on the 2WW and I really don't know how I should feel? Does anyone have any idea or would I be in the same boat as everyone else?? Sorry to be so silly but I have never met anyone with the same condition as me and going through IVF with donor eggs. Can someone help? 
Thank you for reading my mad ramblings!! I think I am loosing it! Miss Hopeful xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Miss Hopeful

I am afraid I don't know anything about POF so I am not really much help to you !  However there is a POF board (it is a sub-board on the Main Area) - maybe some of the ladies on there could be more helpful?

Best of luck for your 2ww - sending you lots of babydust    

Some1
xx


----------

